# fehlermeldung "druckerpatrone" beim hp photosmart c5280



## Dorli1986 (24. Januar 2011)

hallo,

ich habe ein problem mit meinem hp photosmart c5280 und hoffe, dass ihr mir eventuell helfen könnt.

ich habe letztens die druckerpatronen selbst wiederbefüllt, im anschluss daran wieder eingesetzt und es hat alles funktioniert. jetzt war ich eine woche nicht da, wollte gestern drucken und da kommt die fehlermeldung "druckpatronen - informationen im druckerhandbuch", auf dem pc erschien noch die präzisierung, dass ein problem mit der rechten druckpatrone aufgetreten ist. im handbuch finden sich leider keine hilfreichen lösungsvorschläge und den hp kundenservice kann man nach ablauf der garantie auch nicht mehr in anspruch nehmen (bzw. nur gegen gebühr).

zunächst dachte ich, dass ich vielleicht die patrone beim befüllen beschädigt habe oder ähnliches und habe heute 2 neue (recycelte) im druckershop gekauft. leider ist das problem nach wie vor vorhanden und ich weiß mir keinen rat mehr. eventuell könnte man mal ein reset versuchen, ich hab aber nirgends gefunden, ob und wie das bei meinem modell geht.

vielen dank schon mal, bin für jegliche hilfe dankbar!

gruß

doreen


----------

